# LDAP / auslesen wann Benutzer erstellt wurde



## KAOS (20. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusamm,

Bin in sachen LDAP noch anfänger und hab diesbezüglich eine Frage:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Erstellungszeitpunkt eines Benutzers in LDAP mittels Java auszulesen ?


----------



## maki (20. Jul 2011)

LDAP ist ein Verzeichnissdienst, eine Datenbank die auf Lesezugriffe optimiert ist.
Du kannst alles Abfragen was vorhanden ist, wenn das Erstellungsdatum dabei ist, dann also auch das, ansonsten nicht.

*verschoben* da keine Java Frage.


----------



## TheDarkRose (20. Jul 2011)

Also das Erstellungsdatum (sowie Bearbeitungsdatum, von welchem Benutzer und so) eines LDAP-Entrys ist in deren "Shadow"attributen gespeichert. Diese kannst du nur mit den Adminrechten auslesen.


----------

